
The Best Web Browser on the Planet  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.slate.com/id/2243727/
======
eogas
I'm a big fan of Chrome so far, but I'm not quite sure Google's "everything is
saved forever" approach is a good idea on a browser. I keep ending up with
incriminating autocompletions, since there is no way to set it to not save
your history.

